# Need a cleaner! get M&K Pure



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

*Need a cleaner! try M&K Pure*

Used Pure today and simply awesome product. Easy to use, beautiful finish and superb slickness.
This is Pure on white with a single coat of Waxaddict Fo'show spray wax on top.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Now you know why I think it's the best cleanser out there right now. Your cars paint looks amazing, has to be a contender of product of the year.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

chongo said:


> Now you know why I think it's the best cleanser out there right now. Your cars paint looks amazing, has to be a contender of product of the year.


This is a mates car and its paint work has seen some action: 100,000miles, an engine explosion and every panel having major issues. It still has some deep RDS and swirls that I didn't have enough time to remove a couple of months ago. 
Pure is a pleasure to use and produces an amazing finish. Its its slickness that blew me away. 
I can't wait to get this on my mineral grey BMW. Pics coming as soon as I do.
So glad I bought Pure.

Richard


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

So how would you say this compares to Blackfire ? That's the slickest ivevseen. I found the waxes a touch grabby maybe they need pure underneath. Does it leave any oils behind ?


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Hufty said:


> So how would you say this compares to Blackfire ? That's the slickest ivevseen. I found the waxes a touch grabby maybe they need pure underneath. Does it leave any oils behind ?


Can't comment on Blackfire as I have not used it. 
According to John, it does leave oils and fillers behind but the instructions say that you can either IPA wipe down after or go straight to wax. I chose the latter this time.

Richard


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

chongo said:


> Now you know why I think it's the best cleanser out there right now. Your cars paint looks amazing, has to be a contender of product of the year.


Totally agree with you Chongo. Thanks.

Richard


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

fethead said:


> Totally agree with you Chongo. Thanks.
> 
> Richard


That goes for me too :thumb:


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

fethead said:


> This is a mates car and its paint work has seen some action: 100,000miles, an engine explosion and every panel having major issues. It still has some deep RDS and swirls that I didn't have enough time to remove a couple of months ago.
> Pure is a pleasure to use and produces an amazing finish. Its its slickness that blew me away.
> I can't wait to get this on my mineral grey BMW. Pics coming as soon as I do.
> So glad I bought Pure.
> ...


On my space grey metallic bmw paintwork I can honestly say that its the best finish I have seen it with in the 2 and a half years i`ve had it


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hufty said:


> So how would you say this compares to Blackfire ? That's the slickest ivevseen. I found the waxes a touch grabby maybe they need pure underneath. Does it leave any oils behind ?


I have used Blackfire GEP in the past which I did find to be slick and give a lovely finish. I applied midnight sun wax over it and was disappointed as I felt it muted the finish. However I can honestly say that Pure applied with the DA and finishing pad is streets ahead of it IMHO. And with my multiple coats of fortitude over it only enhances the finish. If I had to choose between the 2 I`ll take pure everytime. :thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

OMG but I've only just put the bank card away ;(


----------



## TYPH3OUS (Oct 9, 2014)

How do you think this would perform by hand application? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

TYPH3OUS said:


> How do you think this would perform by hand application?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I first used this by hand and still it produce the same finish:doublesho
But try put a thin layer down first, then you could use some IPA or panel wipe to remove it so the paint surface is very clean, then apply again then your choice of LSP:doublesho


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hufty said:


> So how would you say this compares to Blackfire ? That's the slickest ivevseen. I found the waxes a touch grabby maybe they need pure underneath. Does it leave any oils behind ?


I found that as well with the waxes but then if you go over it with some M&K QD it then is very slick:doublesho. Do a test spot on your head first:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

fozzy said:


> OMG but I've only just put the bank card away ;(


Well get it out, or you miss out.:thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

chongo said:


> I found that as well with the waxes but then if you go over it with some M&K QD it then is very slick:doublesho. Do a test spot on your head first:lol::lol::lol::lol:


 Can see a custom hufty on the head wax.Limited edition 1 pot only :lol:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Can see a custom hufty on the head wax.Limited edition 1 pot only :lol:


Pmsl :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Looks absolutely class there Lad! You know a good product when it looks that good in a photo! 

Top job :thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Well I used my pure today by da and not on my head I need a 3" spot pad for that :doublesho

So I started doing two reviews a glaze and a wax both very good. Then thought I'll just give the pure a go. So 6 hours later I did a one stage paint with prima cut on orange pad, a coat of pure, coat of old school dodo supernatural and just done a final coat of finis.

Knackered now but beetle looks better than chongos Vauxhall and als v5 one of them escaped I hear. :lol:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hufty said:


> Well I used my pure today by da and not on my head I need a 3" spot pad for that :doublesho
> 
> So I started doing two reviews a glaze and a wax both very good. Then thought I'll just give the pure a go. So 6 hours later I did a one stage paint with prima cut on orange pad, a coat of pure, coat of old school dodo supernatural and just done a final coat of finis.
> 
> Knackered now but beetle looks better than chongos Vauxhall and als v5 one of them escaped I hear. :lol:


whats the glaze?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

AVC bsg+, nice def darkened paint did some 50/50.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking very good, Ian, funny how some of these strange combinations work Finis over SN who would have thought it


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Hufty said:


> AVC bsg+, nice def darkened paint did some 50/50.


Will you lot pack it in! Now I've just ordered the welcome kit with Blanc and it's all your fault :wall: :wall:


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

you lot are not helping me,I've got wallpaper and paint to buy


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

camerashy said:


> Looking very good, Ian, funny how some of these strange combinations work Finis over SN who would have thought it


Yeah I was unsure what lsp to go with so just stuck my hand in wax box and out came the SN. I just bought a sample pot finis so wanted to give it a go. Not bad for 13 year old paint.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Glaze looks good hmmm


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

fozzy said:


> Will you lot pack it in! Now I've just ordered the welcome kit with Blanc and it's all your fault :wall: :wall:


I got the welcome kit but cafe, I wanted the wooden box only downside you can't fit it all in together.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Glaze looks good hmmm


Not expensive either £10 I think.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

tightlines said:


> you lot are not helping me,I've got wallpaper and paint to buy


Delegate that one to the wife after she has fetched you another beer :lol:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Hufty said:


> I got the welcome kit but cafe, I wanted the wooden box only downside you can't fit it all in together.


That makes sense, when I was looking on the site I figured the box must be like Dr Who's Tardis and bigger on the inside


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Bottles go in but not the wax as well


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Hufty said:


> Bottles go in but not the wax as well


Well it's the most expensive bottle of prewax cleanser I've ever bought, I only went on to buy the Pure. :lol:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Hufty said:


> Not expensive either £10 I think.


what glaze?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

AVC bsg+


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Hufty said:


> AVC bsg+


 ?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

How much will a bottle of Pure set you back?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> ?


 I had to google it thought Hufty been on the sherry.Isnt it more a aio though with the wax added :tumbleweed:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> ?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=370432


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> I had to google it thought Hufty been on the sherry.Isnt it more a aio though with the wax added :tumbleweed:


The description is a bit of a strange one, does state it can be lsp but recommends to top with wax.

Clue in the name bilberry show glaze


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> I had to google it thought Hufty been on the sherry.Isnt it more a aio though with the wax added :tumbleweed:


just did the same :lol:. They do say its a AIO, but now a days nothings straightforward.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

BSG+ All in one Glaze and Wax


BSG+ Bilberry Show Glaze all in one Glaze and Wax is a non-abrasive, easy to apply paintwork glaze providing a long lasting rich wet look to your vehicle paintwork. The advanced formula contains carnauba to protect your vehicle for up to 3 months against summer and winter elements. For the ultimate protection and beading, BSG+ should be followed by our range of carnauba paste waxes and Hydrophobic coatings

It intrigued me when it arrived, having used it I'd say it's more a glaze than lsp, guess you could use as a quick top coat. Darkened the paint though.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

It's a bit like Meg's #7 show glaze, you can apply it over your wax as a top up.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

think it would depend on the strength of the cleaners in it


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

A couple of questions if I may. I'm a newbie so please bear with me. What's the viscosity of Pure? Is it a liquid or more like a cream? I'm thinking either Pure or the new ODK Pro Cleanse? 
Also would foam applicators be OK instead of the microfiber ones or is it just personal preference? I've got a couple of AF microfiber ones and a 'German' (black/red/yellow) foam one and a couple of Dooka Uber ones too http://dooka.co.uk/detailing-accessories/dooka-uber-applicator-pad .

Cheers
Rob


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Just saw the review guys ! 

Pure is about the viscosity of cream, but due to the nature of it, Pure is very easy to spread. 

You can even use it as a wipe on wipe off product. 

Thank you very much  

Hufty, I have larger welcome kit boxes so I'll get a new box out to you


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

JJ_ said:


> Just saw the review guys !
> 
> Pure is about the viscosity of cream, but due to the nature of it, Pure is very easy to spread.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the info, much appreciated. Is the double up offer still available? I've got some Pure in the cart ready.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Blackmass said:


> Cheers for the info, much appreciated. Is the double up offer still available? I've got some Pure in the cart ready.


Hello, it sure is 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

Just placed an order, cheers.:thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

JJ_ said:


> Just saw the review guys !
> 
> Pure is about the viscosity of cream, but due to the nature of it, Pure is very easy to spread.
> 
> ...


Amazing standards of service again


----------

